# Can one fight off any illness with just staying healthy and execising ?



## suicide (Apr 28, 2009)

even the swine flu ...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 28, 2009)

suicide said:


> even the swine flu ...



I am not overly concerned about the Swine Flu yet, but from what I was hearing on the news last night, it is more deadly to the healthy people than those with compromised immune systems.  I don't understand the whole thing, but they called it a 'cytokine storm'.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cytokine_storm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2009)

Error... just move along... there is nothing to see here

That and I just noticed Bill already added the link I was adding


----------



## Blindside (Apr 28, 2009)

suicide said:


> Re: Can one fight off any illness with just staying healthy and execising? even the swine flu ...


 
No.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 28, 2009)

http://imgur.com/27K39.jpg


----------



## chinto (Apr 28, 2009)

the answer is one word

N O ! !   You  can NOT!   next stupid question??:dalek::biggun::yoda::feedtroll


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 28, 2009)

This would apply that we can overcome HIV,Anthrax,Ebola virus and 2-4 level virus. I am unsure what staying healthy means. I suppose if you are staying healthy by avoiding the viruses then yes. But if you are exposed to it You are not staying healthy,Eating right is not going to stop you from dying.

By the way Qigong is not going to save you from level 2-4 viruses either.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Chinto I tried to positve rep you on this thread I am not sure if it went thru. I tried to Private message you but your inbox is full. For some reason it would not let me leave a comment.

Let me know if you got it.


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 28, 2009)

From the gist of Bill's link, I would conclude that your question is a two part question that deserves a two-part answer:

1. In general, I do believe that a healthier person has a greater chance of fighting off common diseases(colds, run of the mill flus, etc) by exercising, eating right, getting plenty of sleep and such, but

2. that does not appear to be the case with the Swine flu, which activates cytokine storms that turn the healthy immune system against the body.

Perhaps to fight the swine flu, we should all eat badly, sleep poorly, stop washing our hands and stop exercising so that we contract the common cold. Then just sit back and watch our horrible immune systems kick that swine sucker into next week!!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 28, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> ...it is more deadly to the healthy people than those with compromised immune systems.  I don't understand the whole thing, but they called it a 'cytokine storm'.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cytokine_storm



I just noticed this on the other thread about the flu. Give one pause.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2009)

chinto said:


> the answer is one word
> 
> N O ! ! You can NOT! next stupid question??:dalek::biggun::yoda::feedtroll


 

 What do you mean NO!!! :tantrum:... I was staying healthy and I..... um... :uhohh: no wait.... I still got Gastroenteritis :mrtoilet: and ended up in the ER.:disgust: 

But wait... I was working out all the time and when everyone else got sick:disgust:....aaaa....I.....um......got laryingitis :uhohh:....hmmm...... I guess the answer is no after all


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 29, 2009)

Blindside said:


> No.


What he said.

Daniel


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 29, 2009)

No.  I still get sick.

What I do notice is that when I'm eating right, excercising, etc.  That I get sick a littel less often and nto as severely.  I'm generally lress tsressed and my body is able to do what it needs to do.  However, I stillg et colds and such.  Really nasty stuff would still be really nasty.

Being healthy gives me a better quality of life....makes me feel better mroe of the time.  It does not make me superman.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 29, 2009)

*Moderator's Note:*

This thread has been moved to the appropriate forum.  

-Ronald Shin
-MT Supermoderator


----------

